# Rage 2 Blade



## bwildcat (Aug 7, 2011)

I finally broke down and bought the high dollar rage 2 blade. I shot a doe last year with a cheap broadhead and was unable to find her. maye the rage will do the trick now!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nope they suck me and my cousin have both shot deer with them and didn't find any blood


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Nope they suck me and my cousin have both shot deer with them and didn't find any blood



did you find your arrow?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

On one of them about 20 yards from where he shot him at and I shot a doe at 20 yards and the arrow wasnt even out the other side and another doe u shot at 10 yards bounced off off her and just bent the blades


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> On one of them about 20 yards from where he shot him at and I shot a doe at 20 yards and the arrow wasnt even out the other side and another doe u shot at 10 yards bounced off off her and just bent the blades




Sounds like a bow issue since they "bounce" off deer...I've shot they at 40yds and got a clean pass through.....had one duck the string at 18yds and cut the backbone in 2....everyone deer I've shot with them never made it out of sight before they fell over dead


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

It's definitely not a bow problem its when u hit bone with them they suck


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

If you shoot a deer with a Rage 2 blade and you don't find it, that's a bad shot. I shot a 200lb buck just in front of the back hams and just under the spine and still watched him drop, following a paint can of blood to him. You put a Rage 2 blade anywhere behind the shoulder and start sharpening your knife. Nothing compensates for a bad shot but a Rage will do its best. It slices and dices!!!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I shot the doe dead center in the shoulder at 20 yards not that bad of a shot in my opinion and never made it to the other side and found no blood


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I do agree tho of u hit behind the shoulders then it will tear some shit up I guess I've just had bad experiences with em but I can guarantee that almost any fixed blade will cut right through the shoulders at 20 yards


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> I shot the doe dead center in the shoulder at 20 yards not that bad of a shot in my opinion and never made it to the other side and found no blood




There's your problem...I've shot them in the shoulder with a rifle and found little to no blood...shot placement is key


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I too have had and seen others have bad expereinces with the Rage 2 blade....Not a Bow problen, its a light arrow + mechanical broadhead combination problem....


----------



## halleburton (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds like an 'accuracy' problem to me. 

Not saying a 2 blade mechanical will get through a scapula as well as a fixed blade, but as long as you don't hit the actual shoulder they don't stay upright very long:thumbup:


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

archer-1 said:


> I too have had and seen others have bad expereinces with the Rage 2 blade....Not a Bow problen, its a light arrow + mechanical broadhead combination problem....


ding ding ding ding.......we have a winner! You gotta have your KE right to shoot a large cut mechanical. I will say I was there with Scully's deer and the 2 inch cut in his situation did help. IMO, if you compared apples to apples, if your shooting a medium to lower energy KE bow, there are other heads(not mechanical) that you might consider over the rage. We all have our opinions on what broadhead is best, for me it was not the rage. For others it is. You have to be confident in what you are shooting. My advice would be not to just screw them on and go hunting. YOU NEED TO DO YOUR RESEARCH ABOUT THE FAILURES THAT PEOPLE HAVE HAD, ie blades opening early, blades opening in quiver........ to be prepared for that shot of a lifetime. Archery talk is a great reference website. Join it and type in Rage in the search column. Good Luck


Wes


----------



## bwildcat (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses. I should've mentioned that I'm shooting a crossbow. I hope that they wil still work for that and not open up too soon.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

Has any heard of or has used the Shwacker broadhead?

Or how about this arrow broadhead combo:http://www.nextraarchery.com/


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

my buddy had some dealings with swacker the other day. Had a problem with the head, called the company and got the OWNERS CELL PHONE NUMBER. The owner talked to him in normal convo for about 45 mins. Talk about customer service! He fixed the little issue and made it a lot better! From what I have heard, they penetrate something fierce. But it makes sense in how they are constructed. IMO I would give them the nod over Rage.....but thats just me


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

IMO just about any broadhead for sale today will kill a deer. Just about any broadhead sold today will kill a deer efficiently. Any broadhead sold will kill a deer within a reasonable timeframe if the shot is in the upper torso. Most bows shoot 240 fps+. If you hit a deer with a sharp razorblade going 250 fps and don't get the deer.,.. You made a terrible shot. Or it was a flukey deal. I shoot a switchback xt with relatively heavy arrows at 64 lbs draw. I shoot .125 vortex. A deer will not escape this. But that's just preference. Preference based on the fact that these are the first ones I picked up 10 years ago when I started and I've been successful. It really doesn't matter. You could shoot one with anything and if the shot is on.,, you will kill.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I Bow Hunted 35 years ago so if you think I still drive a model A then your right, I still do.

back in the day the blade would plane on me and I switched to the tri blade to get rid of the plane.

probably more history than help but this was in the day of the re curve Bow was the thing and the new Bow was called a compound


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> If you shoot a deer with a Rage 2 blade and you don't find it, that's a bad shot. I shot a 200lb buck just in front of the back hams and just under the spine and still watched him drop, following a paint can of blood to him. You put a Rage 2 blade anywhere behind the shoulder and start sharpening your knife. Nothing compensates for a bad shot but a Rage will do its best. It slices and dices!!!


I'm going to have to throw the BS flag on this statement Sculls! As long as you've been hunting and as many deer as you've killed you KNOW that not all perfect shots result in 100% of the deer being found. I don't give a rip if you are hunting with hand grenades, it aint going to happen.

Now I've done a ton of research on the Rage 100 grain 2 blades. From what I've concluded is that they are awesome on double lung shots, as most broadheads are but they are very questionable on a quartering away shot. I have read many stories or posts of the head glancing off of the off shoulder and not passing through, which is not uncommon with mechanical heads. Thats why I'm sticking with my Muzzies.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Geronimo said:


> I'm going to have to throw the BS flag on this statement Sculls! As long as you've been hunting and as many deer as you've killed you KNOW that not all perfect shots result in 100% of the deer being found. I don't give a rip if you are hunting with hand grenades, it aint going to happen.
> 
> Now I've done a ton of research on the Rage 100 grain 2 blades. From what I've concluded is that they are awesome on double lung shots, as most broadheads are but they are very questionable on a quartering away shot. I have read many stories or posts of the head glancing off of the off shoulder and not passing through, which is not uncommon with mechanical heads. Thats why I'm sticking with my Muzzies.


Agreed, they all work broad side double lung but the KE and quartering problems are what keeps me firing Muzzy's !


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

halleburton said:


> Sounds like an 'accuracy' problem to me.
> 
> Not saying a 2 blade mechanical will get through a scapula as well as a fixed blade, but as long as you don't hit the actual shoulder they don't stay upright very long:thumbup:


Bahaha, :no: no "accuracy" problem involved here.....


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Skulls... shoot them with a two blade rage in the butt, the ding ding, the nose, hoof, where ever = dead deer! 
I've lost more deer with a 100 grain muzzie then I care to talk about.... 

I'm a big fan of the Rage 2 Blade.

Check out this video on YouTube:






Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

I shot rage broadheads for 2 years on the end of a 26.5 inch easton axis cruising at about 301 fps. killed a few deer and had great result with a few deer. Shot a doe in the neck at 50 yds and nearly cut her head OFF. But if you catch any bone they suck. I shot my best buck ever at 35 yds about 2 inches behind the shoulder center mass slightly quartering away. Apearently got the off shoulder. Watched him run off with the arrow in him and the tracer nock glowing. Herd some crashing, and seen the nock resting about 100 yds from the stand. I knew he would be down right there with the arrow giged right through what looked like the breadbasket. No blood anywhere til i found the broken arrow where i thought my buck was down. Trailed good blood to not sogood blood to pin drops every 10 yds. Trailed the buck over a mile all night and several hours the next day and never found him. A week befor lost a doe the same way. Needless to say i never nocked another arrow with a rage attached to it. I think there ok but stay away from the shoulder. A matter of fact thats my new motto with a bow stay away from the shoulder. Ive never lost a gut shot deer with a bow.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Most of the "Pro's" shooting them tie them with dental floss to be sure they dont open during flight. They follow the Mathews marketing theory (and it works), pay all the "Professional" shooters to use your product, give the product to every person that may ever work in retail archery and you can sell enough product to the "regular guy" to make it profitable.....


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok now how many people have had problems with slick tricks or grizztricks?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Not me. 
Only broadhead I will use is the Slick Trick magnum. 
BTW, both of those cut more than a rage or a swhacker.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

skullmount1988 said:


> Ok now how many people have had problems with slick tricks or grizztricks?


4 for 4 w/ slick tricks. this is the 1st year i didn't even look at broadheads. have no idea what came out, reviews, etc.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Every pig I've poked with the slick tricks have went down. I shot one deer with them and she dropped in her tracks. Great broadhead Now I havent got pass throughs on all of the hogs so ive had some not so perfect bloodtrails but all but one have dropped within sight so not much tracking needed. You won't go wrong with them.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll have to throw my hat in the ring on this one. I have a buddy that owned an archery shop, dude has killed more $&!^ than the plague. Shot everything from lions, zebra, mulies,and leopards with the 2 blade rage. We did a test on a freshly killed 200 lb whitetail. He had a bow set up shooting a 600 grain arrow(heavy) with a cut on contact fixed 2 blade $40 broadhead. At 10 steps, shooting the buck in the shoulder bone it would not penetrate. If you shoot them in the thin plate of the shoulder it would blow thru like it wasn't there, but hit that bone square and it was no dice. That was by far a heavier set up and faster bow than most hunt with. I have shot several animals with the rage from 10 yards to 55 yards. It looks like a frickin crime scene!


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I believe this is an arguement no one will ever win....every bowhunter including myself has very strong feelings about their broadheads. There will be bad experiences and good ones with ever product out there....I use rages, and never had a problem and I am sure if I used any broadhead you guys are talking about I would be happy also...but I believe not matter what broadhead you are using, there will be a time when something goes wrong and you don't know why, its just part of bowhunting. So untill something crazy happens with my rage, I will stick with them, mainly because I have seen them do some devestating things to deer of all sizes.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

The only time I have heard of my buddy's having problems with rages is when they shot a broadhead more than once. I have never shot a rage more than once, I won't even replace the blades after killing a deer. I know brand new rages will shoot strait and won't be bent, so maybe that is why I never have problems.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I shot a 225 lb buck in Illinois last year @ 64 yds with the 2 blade rage. Clean pass thru heart shot. Buck dropped in sight. I have shot several other deer with it and am impressed with the damage they do. Fortunately i havent made a bad shot (yet) with them so im not sure about the penetration issue in regards to hitting bone. Headed to Kansas with um in november!


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Same here.... I was in Iowa in November and shot a 300lb monster and he didn't go 50 yards. The reason I stay by rages is becuase I have made some questionable shots with them and the deer always went down. Good luck or good broadhead, either way I am staying with them for now.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

My last buck was 248 and i got a clean pass thru and watched him drop at 50 yards. One of the most memorable moments of my hunting career. Ill say it again and call bs if you want but the proof is in the antler, you put a rage behind the shoulder of a deer and sharpen your knife, hes goin down. That broadhead goes in and cuts EVERYTHING!


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I believe with proper placement and complete pass threw most broadheads are effective. My concern is with the number of non-pass threw hits I see with mechanical heads...even on hunting shows. The ones recovered from these shots will be bragged about but the ones not recovered probably not talked about so much....


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Well i can tell you 1 thing for sure. I shot a ton of pigs and 1 deer with the slick tricks and ive only had 1 pass through. the rest have kept the arrow inside them, including the 120lb doe in IL a couple years back. If you hit bone with a broadhead, regardless of what kind it is, there is a good chance it is gonna stop moving. The slicktricks IMO are the best fixed blade on the market and they dont even get pass thrus every time. Moral of the story, dont shoot the deer in the shoulder. wait for him to turn broadside and put the arrow in the heart or lungs then you wont have to worry about anything


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

*Rage*

Sculls has hit it on the head....shot placement, shot placement, shot placement. I have bow hunted well over forty years. Back when a 200 fps bow was "fast" and 168 gr broad head was light. Fingers and a bare bow were the mark of a bow hunter. Compounds were new and anyone who shot one were considered not to be "a real hunter". We got past thru back then but we had to make the shot. Even then you had to learn to be a "tracker" to recover your deer. 

Modern bows have become so much more efficient and combined that with sights, releases, and the bows let-offs and the majority of reason you do not get a pass thru has very little to do with the broadhead. I know that you can call the shot, but unless the animal is recovered you are not going to know if you made the called shot or not. I have recovered many an animal that I "knew" I had made the shot on only to find that I was a "little back" or the deer "must have moved" at my release. I have over the years "tracked" a few all-niter before I finally understood what is meant by "if in doubt, back out!" 

I'm +1 for "nobody is going to get a kill and recovery every time" (something to do with the laws of probability). That being said if you practice not only shot placement, but also patience to wait for the correct high percentage shot your hunting experience with reap much greater rewards.

For the record I shoot an Elite bow, with sights, a release, and G-5 T3 broadheads. I shot and harvested quite a few deer with both the Rage 2 and 3 blade broadheads. I simply didn't like the fact (for me) that the blades did not always stayed locked in the closed position when I came to full draw. I always had a blood trail that could be followed while standing up straight and walking vice down on my knees looking for hair and pin drops of blood. The rage (as with most broadhead sold today) will do the job nicely. 
Just my $.02.













r


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Rage 2 blade....this is the entrance side


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

*I like the Rage 2 also*

This shot was taken almost head on at 30 yards. This is the entrance wound. If you look close you can see where the intestines are coming out in front of the rear legs. Have not had 100% success with them but I think they have helped me recover some deer that I might have lost using other broadheads. That said, I think I would go with Slick Tricks if I were to switch.


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Rage's suck..There was a lot of hype about them..Here is what I don't like about them..1) they rattle in your quiver...2) the open when you stick them in your quiver...3) over priced...and did I mention they rattle in the quiver? Ok I'm sure some smartass is going to say who shoots with a quiver on...I DO. It's easier/quicker for a second shot. The arrows in the quiver help break up your outline.. and I shoot alot of deer on the ground spot & stalk. sooooo..go ahead keep buying that high dollar crap.. My freind (Brett) a rep for rage needs the money...


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

They don't rattle in my quiver. You may want to try a new quiver...


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a great quiver.. Even If I didn't I wouldn't buy a new quiver to accommodate tips..Glad they work for you and your style of hunting/shooting..Goodluck.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

So they rattle in your quiver and turn deer into Swiss cheese....


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

*rage*

Ok guys and gals..Deer react so fast that unless you actually filmed your shot you probably "thought" you made a good shot. Also, does are just plain harder to put down than bucks..So, you mighty not have made a good shot as you think... I'm assuming you didn't make any of the rookie tracking mistakes. ANY SHARP broadhead will kill quickly and humanely..But the archer has to make sure he did his/her part..How old were the blades? was there any rust or nicks on them? I don't like rages but that is my opinion and for the way I hunt they do not work for me..That doesn't mean they are right for someone else...next time try videoing your shot then replay it...


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

does are harder to put down than bucks?????do they have a different heart and lungs? never had or heard of that problem before.they both die the same to me.


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

It's been my experience does seem to go farther ..I might be crazy, but I believe it must be the maternal instinct trying to get danger farther away from the little ones. No scientific fact..Just me and a bunch of biologist/bowhunters chatting...


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

On my way to get this years fresh pack now, them feed them up,pull cards ect.. This is my first year bowhunting, but I have seen nasty holes those things leave. We will soon see.I am almost certain they will not disappoint .


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

note to self, be careful who you take advice from on the forum. this one has some interesting theories to say the least.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I must add that my Rage experience was with the 3 blade, my friend had the two blade problem....

archerytalk.com is a good place to get opinions/reviews on Bow related equipment.

If you throw your pocket knife hard enough it too will get the job done.....as long as a blade dont open and cause it to drift off target!!!!


----------



## shortmag (Nov 26, 2008)

bwildcat said:


> Thanks for all of the responses. I should've mentioned that I'm shooting a crossbow. I hope that they wil still work for that and not open up
> 
> Should do fine in a crossbow. Very limited experience shooting mine, but I've only shot fixed and only shot at and killed one deer with that combo. He was about 170 lbs. and went about 60 yards.
> 
> Also, I have been on a lot of tracking adventures on deer that were "double lunged" and never found or somehow their lungs were just behind the stomach or right in between those shoulder blades. The speed at which arrows are flying these days makes it hard to know for sure where the arrow hit. Good luck with your decision. Maybe later we can talk about bullets (weight v. velocity) or mono/braid or circle/j hooks:thumbup:.


----------

